# Need guidance



## Destiny1212 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi..
I am an Indian passport holder, currently living in Warsaw, Poland along with my Indian girlfriend. We both have Karta Pobytu (work permit) which is going to expire by the end of November this year.
We got scammed by our agency who's hired us for Work. They did not pay our taxes. So, we cannot renew our permits after November.
Is there any other country rather than Poland where we can change our respective cards and can get settled down in Europe?!?
Like, I've heard about such option is available in Latvia. We just want to be sure if this information is true. Because we don't have any contacts in Latvia and it's going to be hard for us to find any room for us. If somebody can let us know some websites for room hunting that would be great as well.
I've heard a lot about this forum that it's very helpful in a way or other. 
So guys, we really are hoping the best suggestions from you all.

Cheeeeeers!
KD


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't know about Latvia, but in general many European countries tie a work permit to the employer who "sponsored" you for the visa in the first place, so a Polish work permit won't get you the ability to transfer to another country until and unless you find a job there with an employer who can arrange for a work permit.

It depends a bit on what you do for work, but some countries (like Germany) have special visa provisions for those in high tech or other fields where there are needs in the country. Germany is the only country I know of that has a "job seekers" visa - where you can go there for six months to look for work, but I think you need to be in a scientific or high tech field for that one, too.

The biggest issue with a country like Latvia is going to be that of the language. But you may want to consult the website for the Latvian consulate to see what sorts of visas they have available and what the conditions are for obtaining one. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

